# Facebook app constantly syncing when it shouldn't be



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Sense (HTC)

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.0.3 (ICS)

Source:: 
Is anyone else having their phone constantly sync ? It appears that the FB app is the culprit -- looking at the Accounts and Sync screen, the little-circle-icon isn't spinning, but the "Cancel sync" button is available. If I look at my Google accounts, Dropbox, Weather, and so on, they all have the "Sync Now" button available. Under FB, the "Cancel Sync" button is greyed out. _More importantly, I have ALL of the sync options for FB disabled. _Even right now, the little-circle-icon next to "Sync live feed" is spinning as if it's sync'ing the live feed .... while the checkbox to enable/disable this is NOT checked !

I am running v1.9.6 of the app and they're currently at 1.9.8 or so. The newer versions, at least on my phone though, *suck* ! I have ran this version for a long time and this has never happened before, so I really don't think the version itself is to blame.

I do have v1.9.6 saved/backed-up, so I suppose I might as well update the app.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Please post app questions in the General Android forum. The application forum is for developers to post their applications.

Thank you.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> The application forum is for developers to post their applications.


 Oooops..... I did think it was really odd (and a pain in the a**) to have to fill out all of those drop-downs just to post a silly message !!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Have you tried clearing the cache &/or data for the app?


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes. I've also uninstalled/reinstalled the app multiple times, removed the FB account from Accounts and Sync, toggled all sync settings on then back off, etc, etc.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

That sucks! I'm out of ideas. I would wipe cache/dalvik which probably won't work & you've probably tried. Have you restored the app without the app data? It could be that the ROM you are on doesn't like restoring the FB app through a backup app. IDK.

Sorry, I can't be of more help. Just tryin to give you SOME help, since no one else is.


----------

